# Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?



## JochenK (27. Feb. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen derzeit uns einen Schwimmteich anzulegen, jedoch habe ich ein Problem welches ich vor der weiteren Planung lösen muß und hätte dazu gerne Tips und Anregungen.

Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit mit dem Bagger auf das Grundstück zu kommen, da man aber einen größeren Weg dafür zurück legen muß, der NICHT geeignet ist hier mit geschätzten 10 LKWs durchzufahren, habe ich ein ernsthaftes Problem den ganzen Erdaushub los zu werden.
Nun kam aus der Not heraus der Gedanke auf, mit dem Erdaushub die Randzonen "erhöht" zu bauen, so daß
1. der Aushub eine neue Aufgabe erhält Zwinkern
2. das gesamte Bodenniveau somit angehoben wird
3. sich die eigentliche Grabtiefe und somit auch der eigentliche Erdaushub wesentlich geringer ausfällt

Meine Fragen sind also welche Vor/Nachteile dieser Plan hätte, und vor allem da rechts und links an meinem Grundstück Zäune verlaufen, an die ich so nah wie möglich ran möchte mit meinem Plateu, wie baue ich eine stabile Randbefestigung, die auch im nächsten Jahr nicht weg rutscht?
Hier mal eine Skizze wie ich das meine:






Quelle: Original von N. Lehnert www.gartenzentrum.ch

Die waagerechte rote Linie beschreibt das aktuelle Bodenniveau,
der graue Bereich zeigt wo der Aushub statt findet,
der hellgrüne Bereich wird mit dem vorhandenen Aushub erstellt,
die senkrechte grüne Linie rechts ist der Gartenzaun,
der dunkelgraue Winkel rechts im hellgrünen Bereich ist eine Idee der Randbefestigung mit einer Art Betonwinkel.

EDIT: die Grundmaße der Teichfläche sollen ca. 7x15m sein.

Ob das so geht, oder wie ich es besser machen kann wüsste ich nun gerne von euch.

Danke und Gruß, Joe

P.S. die Grundskizze habe ich aus dem Internet, ich habe sie nur zur Veranschaulichung meines Projektes umgearbeitet!


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*



			
				JochenK schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. die Grundskizze habe ich aus dem Internet, ich habe sie nur zur Veranschaulichung meines Projektes umgearbeitet!




Hallo Jochen,

nenne mir bitte die Bildquelle! - woher ist das Pic?
Solltest Du dies nicht können, muss die Skizze leider gelöscht werden. (Urheberrecht!)


----------



## Kurt (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*

Hallo Jochen - 
sicher ist das möglich, bei mir wurde der 'talseitige' Wall der Reinigungszonen auch aus dem Aushub modelliert und vom Bagger verdichtet. 
Je nach Beschaffenheit des Bodens mußt Du aber mit nachträglichem Senken der aufgeschütteten Bereiche rechnen - d.h. evtl muß da später die Randzone/Kapillarsperre etwas nachgebessert werden.  Sicherheitshalber kann auch die Folie ca. 15 cm über dem Wasserspiegel  enden.
Auch das Beton-L funktioniert in der Praxis sehr gut, kann sein, daß eine Abstandsnachsicht der Nachbarn erforderlich ist. 
 Es ist auch dafür zu sorgen, daß der Regen auf Deinem Boden versickert und nicht Richtung Nachbargrundstücke läuft. 

Weiters fällt mir momentan nix ein.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## JochenK (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*

Hallo Thorsten,

ok kann ich ja nachvollziehen.
Das Bild stammt von N. Lehnert und ist in der Originalversion auf den Seiten von www.gartenzentrum.ch zu finden.

Wie gesagt, dies sollte lediglich veranschaulichen, wie ich mir die Geschichte vorstelle, ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf die sehr gute Darstellung des Bildes!


----------



## euroknacker (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*

Hi Jochen,
wenn du den Aushub verdichtest sollte das kein Problem darstellen. Einfach Schichtweise aufbauen immer so 20cm und die dann mit einem Stampfer verdichten. Solche Wackerstampfer kann man sich gegen eine geringe Gebühr bei fast jedem Baumaschienverleih leihen.


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*

Hab die Quelle mal hinein editiert.


----------



## Thorsten (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Mit Erdaushub Bodenniveau anheben möglich?*

Danke Jochen.


----------

